# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  επισκευη τηλεκοντρολ

## pavlakis

Στα 12 χρονια που εχω τηλεοραση εχω αλλαξει 4 τηλεκοντρολ.Ποιοι εινα λογοι για τους οποιους συνηθως χαλανε;

----------


## stom

Οι τουμπες, και οι επαφες των πληκτρων....

----------


## pavlakis

Με τις τουμπες εννοεις τα υλικα που εχει.Αν τελικα φταινε τα υλικα φανταζομαι μια αλλαγη τους να διορθωνει το προβλημα.Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι κυριο προβλημα δημιουργει ο κρυσταλος.

----------


## Nemmesis

οχι... απλα με τις τουμπες ξεκωλαει το IR λεντακι ξεκωλαει με αποτελεσμα να μην κανει καλη επαφη... και πολυ αν οχι ολοι μας οταν ενα τηλεκοντρολ δεν δουλευει το χτυμαμε μεχρι να δουλεψει με αποτελεσμα να το χαλαμε παραπανω κα8ε φορα... αυτο για τον κρυσταλο που το ακουσες?

----------


## FM1

Λοιπόν παίδες,πολύ σωστά θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ μαζί σας :Wink: ..Η πιό συχνή βλάβη ενός remote είναι ο κρύσταλλος,διότι στο εσωτερικό του υπάρχει γυαλί με αποτέλεσμα να σπάει κατά την πτώση και να βγαίνει εκτός ο κρύσταλλος :Confused1: ..επίσης πολλές φορές ξεκολλάει και το IR led,όπως άλλωστε και τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα..Ο πιο απλός έλεγχος ενός remote είναι με την κάμερα του κινητού που διαθέτει ΙR αισθητήρες αλλά και με έναν ηχητικό ανιχνευτή υπερύθρων που από τον ήχο και μόνο καταλαβαίνεις εάν ο κρύσταλλος βγάζει καθαρό σήμα ή όχι....

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω ποτε δεν εχω αλλαξει κρυσταλο σε remote και εχω φτιαξει παρα πολυ... ολοκληρει η γειτονια με εμαθε και μου τα φορτονουν...
τεσπα

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Εγώ όμως έχω βρει χαλασμένο κρύσταλλο σε τηλεκοντρόλ (σπασμένο από πτώση, τον άλλαξα), ξεκολλημένο LED υπερύθρων, ξεκολλημένο ηλεκτρολυτικό αποσυξευκτικό πυκνωτή και στραβωμένα ελάσματα μπαταριών (στο δικό μου!), βρόμα και κιτρινίλα στην εσωτερική πλευρά του  πληκτρολογίου, οξείδωση και άλατα στις επαφές και σπασμένο περίβλημα. Όλα αυτά παρατηρήθηκαν στα πλαίσια ερασιτεχνικών επισκευών στα δικά μου τηλεκοντρόλ και σε συγγενών και φίλων. Μια απλή μέθοδος προστασίας είναι η τοποθέτηση του τηλεκοντρόλ μέσα σε διαφανές σακκουλάκι ή η περιτύλιξή του με πλαστική μεμβράνη για την προστασία τουλάχιστον από τη σκόνη και τις διάφορες βρομιές. Ακόμη καλύτερα, η τοποθέτησή του σε ειδική λαστιχένια θήκη. Προσοχή όμως στα τηλεκοντρόλ της CME διότι γίνεται χημική αντίδραση με το λάστιχο της θήκης και αλλοιώνεται το περίβλημά του.

----------


## billys7

Εμένα πάντως στα τηλεκοντρόλ μου επειδή τα προσέχω, συνήθως χαλάνε οι επαφές των πλήκτρων, τις οποίες επιδιορθώνω πολύ εύκολα κολώντας τους λίγο αλουμινόχαρτο.

----------


## JIMKAF

Εγώ όταν ήμουν 6 χρονών είχα βάλει καταλάθως το τηλεκοντρόλ μιας τηλεόρασης SONY στο πλυντήριο και μετά το πλύσιμο δούλευε κανονικά!!! :Blink: 
Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα σε τηλεκοντρόλ τόσα χρόνια που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι το ότι σε αυτά που έχουν πορτάκι όλο και κατι θα σπάσει και θα χαλαρώσει και στο τέλος το πορτάκι δεν θα κλείνει καλά. Από ηλεκτρονικά ποτέ δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα. Βέβαια εξαρτάται και τι χρήση του κάνεις...

----------


## xampos

υπαρχει και αλλη περιπτωση να μπαίνει σκονη μεσα και να μη λειτουργουν οι διακοπτες απο πανω  εγω πανοτοσ το καθαριζω καλα με οινοπνευμα και δουλευει μια χαρα

----------


## xifis

> Εμένα πάντως στα τηλεκοντρόλ μου επειδή τα προσέχω, συνήθως χαλάνε οι επαφές των πλήκτρων, τις οποίες επιδιορθώνω πολύ εύκολα κολώντας τους λίγο αλουμινόχαρτο.


οπα καινουριο αυτο δε το ξερα!

εγω σε οσα εχω πιασει στα χερια μου ως τωρα κ οχι μονο τηλεκοντρολ αλλα κ ασυρματα τηλεφωνα,9 στις 10 βλαβες ηταν μπιχλα κ λαδιλα απτα δαχτυλα κατω απτο λαστιχο κ πανω στη πλακετα οποτε με ενα γενικο πλυσιμο με οινοπνευμα κ σαπουνι γινοταν καινουριο.μια φορα ειχα πετυχει ξεκολημενο κρυσταλακι.

----------


## manos_3

Και εμένα στο δικό μου τηλεκοντρόλ συνέχεια κολάει και κυρίως το πλήκτρο "8" και το πλήκτρο της έντασης.Το έχω ανοίξει τουλάχιστον 5 φορές και το καθαρίζω με μπατονέτες,οινόπνευμα κ.τ.λ. και θα δουλεύει καλά για 2 μέρες.Μετά πάλι τα ίδια...Φταίνε οι κ*λ*σκόνες και τα λάδια....

----------


## Abello

εμενα μου εχει καψει 2 φορες το λεντ υπερυθρων...τι μπορει να φταιει????

----------


## manos_3

> εμενα μου εχει καψει 2 φορες το λεντ υπερυθρων...τι μπορει να φταιει????


Μάλλον καμιά αντίσταση που τροφοδοτεί το LED εχει αλλάξει την τιμή της.Τσέκαρε τις, ξεκολώντας το ένα ποδαράκι τους.....

----------


## Abello

> Μάλλον καμιά αντίσταση που τροφοδοτεί το LED εχει αλλάξει την τιμή της.Τσέκαρε τις, ξεκολώντας το ένα ποδαράκι τους.....


θα το δοκιμασω αυριο και θα σου πω.....Ευχαριστω!!!!!!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## ggr

> Και εμένα στο δικό μου τηλεκοντρόλ συνέχεια κολάει και κυρίως το πλήκτρο "8" και το πλήκτρο της έντασης.Το έχω ανοίξει τουλάχιστον 5 φορές και το καθαρίζω με μπατονέτες,οινόπνευμα κ.τ.λ. και θα δουλεύει καλά για 2 μέρες.Μετά πάλι τα ίδια...Φταίνε οι κ*λ*σκόνες και τα λάδια....


Στην περιπτωση που αναφερεις το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι απο τους πολλαπλους καθαρισμους εχει φθαρει η επιστρωση του γραφιτη στα συγκεκριμενα πληκτρα .

----------


## manos_3

Ναι ε.............

----------


## pavlakis

Υπαρχει καποιος ευκολος τροπος,κυκλωμα απλο,με το οποιο να μπορουμε να ελεγχουμε αν το led υπερυθρων ή ο κρυσταλλος  ειναι χαλασμενα.

----------


## jeik

> Υπαρχει καποιος ευκολος τροπος,κυκλωμα απλο,με το οποιο να μπορουμε να ελεγχουμε αν το led υπερυθρων ή ο κρυσταλλος ειναι χαλασμενα.


ειπανε  τα  παιδια , κοιτας  το  τηλεκοντρολ  μεσα  απο   την  καμερα  του  κινητου  αν  φωτοβολει  το  λεντακι  ή  βαλτο  διπλα  σε  ενα  απλο  ραδιοφωνο  στα  βραχεα  και  ακους  εναν  επαναλαμβανομενο  ηχο.

----------


## typografos

> ..............Ο πιο απλός έλεγχος ενός remote είναι με την κάμερα του κινητού που διαθέτει ΙR αισθητήρες αλλά και με έναν ηχητικό ανιχνευτή υπερύθρων που από τον ήχο και μόνο καταλαβαίνεις εάν ο κρύσταλλος βγάζει καθαρό σήμα ή όχι....





> ειπανε τα παιδια , κοιτας το τηλεκοντρολ μεσα απο την καμερα του κινητου αν φωτοβολει το λεντακι ή βαλτο διπλα σε ενα απλο ραδιοφωνο στα βραχεα και ακους εναν επαναλαμβανομενο ηχο.


Ακριβώς αυτός είναι ο τρόπος ελέγχου τηλεκοντρόλ αλλά θα ήθελα να διορθώσω κάτι:

Όλες οι κάμερες (αυτές με CCD) που έχουν τα κινητά και οι ψηφιακές φωτογραφικές μηχανές ΔΕΝ έχουν IR αισθητήρες. Και μάλιστα οι κατασκευαστές των φωτ. μηχανών κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να απαλείψουν το χαρακτηριστικό των CCD να είναι ευαίσθητα στην IR ακτινοβολία έτσι ώστε οι φωτογραφίες μας να μην βγαίνουν με περίεργα χρώματα...

Για το σκοπό αυτό πάντα και σε όλες τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές τοποθετούν μπροστά ένα IR φίλτρο για να κόψουν όσο μπορούν αυτή την ακτινοβολία. Δύσκολο γιατί το φίλτρο αυτό κόβει και άλλες συνιστώσες και έτσι μειώνεται η ευαισθησία του σάντουιτσ IR-FILTER + CCD.

Έτσι λοιπόν ένα μικρό ποσό ακτινοβολίας περνάει από το το φίλτρο και φαίνεται η φωτοβολία ενός IR led (ως λευκό χρώμα) από μια κάμερα κινητού ή από μια φωτογραφική μηχανή με LIVE VIEW.

Για να πάρετε μια ιδέα για το πώς είναι το IR FILTER δείτε εδώ: http://www.abe.msstate.edu/~jwooten/camera/lense.html που κάποιοι θέλουν να το πετάξουν...

EDIT: και εδώ με NIKON D70  http://www.astrosurf.com/~buil/d70/ircut.htm

Η μέθοδος πάντως με το ραδιόφωνο (που συνήθως πιάνει τις υψηλές αρμονικές της διαμορφωμένης παλμοσειράς που εφαρμόζεται στο IR led) στο 99% των περιπτώσεων μας καλύπτει... (1 % να μη δουλεύει το led)

----------


## Xarry

Eμενα μου εχει σπασει ο κρυσταλλος απο το τηλεκοντρολ του αυτοκινητου. Υπαρχει καμια φτηνη λυση;

----------


## tgi

> Και εμένα στο δικό μου τηλεκοντρόλ συνέχεια κολάει και κυρίως το πλήκτρο "8" και το πλήκτρο της έντασης.Το έχω ανοίξει τουλάχιστον 5 φορές και το καθαρίζω με μπατονέτες,οινόπνευμα κ.τ.λ. και θα δουλεύει καλά για 2 μέρες.Μετά πάλι τα ίδια...Φταίνε οι κ*λ*σκόνες και τα λάδια....


και εγώ έχω άπειρα προβλήματα με αυτα τα κουμπακια σε διάφορες συσκευες (τηλεκοντρολ, ασυρματο τηλέφωνο, διακόπτες παραθύρων σε αυτοκίνητο...) 
έχει κανένας μια καλή λύση για να επιστρωση του γραφιτη σε πλήκτρα???

Αυτό με το αλουμινόχαρτο??? τι μαγκια ειναι και αυτή πάλι????

----------


## klik

> και εγώ έχω άπειρα προβλήματα με αυτα τα κουμπακια σε διάφορες συσκευες (τηλεκοντρολ, ασυρματο τηλέφωνο, διακόπτες παραθύρων σε αυτοκίνητο...) 
> έχει κανένας μια καλή λύση για να επιστρωση του γραφιτη σε πλήκτρα???
> 
> Αυτό με το αλουμινόχαρτο??? τι μαγκια ειναι και αυτή πάλι????


το οινόπνευμα καταστρέφει την επίστρωση γραφίτη (την αφαιρεί) οπότε δεν συνίστατε. Αν έχει πέσει καφές/αναψυκτκό, το νερό με ελαφρά σαπουνάδα είναι καλύτερη λύση (στην μεμβράνη μόνο).

Υπάρχει η λύση αγώγιμου μαρκαδόρου που χρησιμοποιείτε στις επισκευές τυπωμένων αλλά είναι ακριβός για να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για ένα-δύο τηλεκοντρόλ. 

Το αλουμινόχαρτο, είναι ταινία σαν τη χαρτοταινία αυτοκόλητη που πουλιέτε στα μαγαζιά με σιδηρικά, στις μάντρες οικοδομικών υλικών και στο πράκτικερ/μακρο... και τρυπάς με διακορευτή στρογγυλά κοματάκια και τα κολάς πάνω στην ελαστική μεμβράνη (υποθέτωντας ότι έχει ικανοποιητικό διάκενο) και ότι δεν θα ξεκολήσει να κάνει μόνιμη επαφή...

Πάντως κάποια τηλεκοντρόλ που είχα επισκευάσει με μαρκαδόρο σαν και αυτόν που προανέφερα δουλεύουν αρκετα χρόνια τώρα...

----------


## tgi

> Υπάρχει η λύση αγώγιμου μαρκαδόρου που χρησιμοποιείτε στις επισκευές τυπωμένων αλλά είναι ακριβός για να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο για ένα-δύο τηλεκοντρόλ.


Εδω στην Ελλάδα που μπορούμε να βρούμε τέτοιο μαρκαδόρο???
Μενω κατά Ν.Ιωνία

----------


## klik

εγω ειχα αγοράσει απο Αγ. Κωνσταντινου 39 (smart kit μερια) πριν χρόοοονια

----------


## pas2007

Επίσης για έλεγχο ενός τηλεχειριστιρίου μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε μια θύρα IR για PC.
Εμένα μου έχει ξεμείνει το MobileAction usb ir port και πολύ απλά όταν ανάβει το δεύτερο ενδεικτικό φωτάκι σημαίνει σημαίνει ότι επικοινωνεί με το τηλεχειριστιριο.

Πολύ ωραίο το κόλπο  με την κάμερα του κινητού.
Επείσης δουλεύει και με Sony Handycam.

----------


## gio4

Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε ένα τηλεκοντρόλ τηλεόρασης. Δηλαδή δεν δουλεύουν κάποια πλήκτρα (όπως π.χ. PROGRAMM +/- VOLUME +/- [1], [MENU]) τα άλλα όλα τα πλήκτρα δουλεύουν κανονικά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Το έχω ανοίξει, δεν είχε ούτε σκόνες ούτε τίποτε άλλο. Εκτός από την λύση του μαρκαδόρου που πρότεινε ο klick και εκτός της λύσης αλουμινόχαρτου ...που δεν κατάλαβα και ακριβώς πως και τι κάνεις, υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος επισκευής ??? π.χ. να ρίξεις κάποιο σπρέι και να τελειώνεις;

----------


## spiroscfu

Καθάρισε πρώτα καλά την μεμβράνη με οινόπνευμα και αν δεν φτιάξει,
αγοράζεις ένα σπρέι γραφίτη,  ζεστάνεις την μεμβράνη με ένα πιστολάκι παίρνεις μια μπατονέτα και ψεκάζεις την άκρη της με το σπρέι, μετά απλώνεις των γραφίτη με την μπατονέτα στην μεμβράνη από το τηλεκοντρόλ αφήνεις να στεγνώσει και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## bgin

Το καλύτερο καθάρισμα των επαφών pcb και πλήκτρων γίνεται με γομολάστιχα για μολύβια

----------


## Master Sat

Να σας πω ενα κολπο???
Λοιπον..καθαριζεις τις επαφες με ενα απλο καθαριστικο και μετα με την μυτη του κολητιριου κανεις βολτες κυκλικα επανω στον γραφιτη που εχει η μεμβρανη...ετσι το αναζωογονης αρκετα...ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΜΕΝΟ εδω και χρονια... :Wink: 
Να σαι καλα....

----------


## jhab

Κύριοι γειά σας.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στο εξής θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω.
Βάζοντας την κάμερα του κινητού μου να ελέγξω το χειριστήριο του Media Player που έχω παρατηρώ την εξής συμπεριφορά.
Ανάβει με το πάτημα το LED και στέλνει συνεχώς σήμα στο δέκτη αλλά... και να το αφήσω ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙ!!!
Δοκίμασα να το κάνω χωρίς το λαστιχένιο πληκτρολόγιό του μήπως και δεν επιστρέφει κάτι πίσω και το κρατάει πατημένο αλλά τα ίδια.
Μπορείτε να με  βοηθήσετε σε αυτό;

Σας ευχαριστώ
Γιάννης

----------


## geronimo

Εγώ πάντος έχω βρει ανοίγοντας τα control και ξεκολημένο τον κρύσταλο αλλά και το led.Σε ένα χειριστήριο samsung ενώ δείχνει οτι (εκπέμπει) σε ράδιο στα βραχέα δεν επικοινωνεί με την τηλεοραση.Κάποιος μου ειπε οτι εχει χάσει το πρόγραμμα του!Και σε ένα άλλο τις SONY οταν έχει ζέστη δουλεύει κανονικα ,όταν όμως κρυώσει λιγο ο καιρός δεν δουλεύει καθόλου...(μπας και έχει αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας?)με το xai.  :Laugh:

----------


## katmadas

> Κύριοι γειά σας.
> Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας στο εξής θέμα που αντιμετωπίζω.
> Βάζοντας την κάμερα του κινητού μου να ελέγξω το χειριστήριο του Media Player που έχω παρατηρώ την εξής συμπεριφορά.
> Ανάβει με το πάτημα το LED και στέλνει συνεχώς σήμα στο δέκτη αλλά... και να το αφήσω ΔΕΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙ!!!
> Δοκίμασα να το κάνω χωρίς το λαστιχένιο πληκτρολόγιό του μήπως και δεν επιστρέφει κάτι πίσω και το κρατάει πατημένο αλλά τα ίδια.
> Μπορείτε να με  βοηθήσετε σε αυτό;
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ
> Γιάννης


Σαν προβλημμα βραχυκυκλωμματος μυ ακουγετε!
Καθαρησες την πλακετα?
Αν ναι ελεγξε τα πυκνωτακια αν δεν ειναι msd.
Μια φορα σε ενα με το ιδιο προβλημμα ειχα αλλαξει εναν πυκνωτακι φακι 100nf που φαινοταν οτι συνδεοταν και στο λεντ και ολα καλα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Το αλουμινόχαρτο, είναι ταινία σαν τη χαρτοταινία αυτοκόλητη που πουλιέτε στα μαγαζιά με σιδηρικά, στις μάντρες οικοδομικών υλικών και στο πράκτικερ/μακρο... και τρυπάς με διακορευτή στρογγυλά κοματάκια και τα κολάς πάνω στην ελαστική μεμβράνη


ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ κάνω κι εγώ, με άριστα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## PARKER

Αυτό το τηλεκοτρόλ :Angry:  

70_samsung_LE40M91_fb[1].jpg


θέλω να το ανοίξω για να το καθαρίσω. Δεν έχει βίδες απ ότι βλέπω, άρα απ το πλάι με κάτι αιχμηρό?
Φοβάμαι μη το σπάσω!!! Κανένα κόλπο, καμμιά συμβουλή?  :Blushing:  :Blushing:

----------


## PARKER

Άκυρο, οκ (μια από τις "κόπιτσες" έσπασε αλλά οκ, έχει πολλές!!!!)

----------


## czam

Καλησπέρα! 
Το ξεθάβω λίγο μιας και σήμερα μας άφησε το τηλεκοντρόλ απο μία plasma panasonic που έχουμε!
Με το τέστ της φωτογραφικής του κινητού δείχνει να μην ανάβει.
Αν με κολητήρι του ξανακάνω τις χοντρές κολήσεις και δε παίξει υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορείς να αλλάξεις led υπερύθρων? (Αν και εδώ με προβληματίζει οτι αυτο εχει 2 led και αντε να βρείς ποιο ειναι ποιο?!!)

----------


## klik

Τα led είναι ίδια αρα δεν εχεις να σε απασχολεί ποιο είναι ποιο. Η πιθανότητα να έχει χαλάσει led είναι αμελητέα . Ο αναμενόμενος χρόνος ζωης τους είναι μεγαλύτερος από τον αντίστοιχο δικό μας.

----------


## czam

Αρα λές κάτι στην πλακέτα ε? Τι να πώ θα δοκιμάσω να ξανακάνω όσες κολήσει μπορώ μπας και πέσαμε σε καμιά ψυχρή και βλέπουμε. 
Μόλις δοκίμασα με το κινητο της γυναίκας που εχει υπέρυθρες και εφαρμογή της  LG για remote control και δουλεύει κανονικά. Κάτι είναι κι αυτό.  Τουλάχιστον δε φταίει η τηλεόραση.
Αν δεν καταφέρει να παίξει αξίζει για γνήσιο ή αντιγραφο? Και εχουμε πουθενά Ελλάδα ή ψαχνόμαστε απο εξω (ebay μερια?)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nyannaco

Εγω παντως μεχρι σήμερα οι μόνες βλάβες που εχω συναντήσει σε RC ειναι το πληκτρολόγιο (βρωμιά - επαφές μεμβράνης), και οξείδωση στις επαφές της μπαταριας, αν σου εχει τρέξει μεσα. Τα εχεις αποκλείσει αυτα;

----------


## czam

Ναι γιατί το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να το ανοίξω και να το καθαρίσω. Επίσης το κούμπωσα εβαλα μπαταρίες και με πολύμετρο μέτρησα στις κολήσεις στα ακρα των μπαταριών και εχει κανονικά τάση. Επίσης δεν παίζει κανένα κουμπι. Οπότε θεωρώ πως αν ήταν βρωμιά κάποιο θα έπεζε, ασε που το καθάρισα οταν το ανοιξα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα

----------


## panagiwtis

Μπορείς να checkαρεις και τις γραμμές της πλακέτας που πάνε στα leds. Ισως να έχει κοπεί κάποια και να χρειαστεί να κάνεις γέφυρες. Επίσης σιγουρέψου εάν τα leds είναι εντάξει.  Με το πολύμετρο στη θέση diode testing  τον κόκκινο στο + και το μαύρο στο - του led θα πρέπει να ανάψει, το βλέπεις με κάμερα κινητού.




> Ναι γιατί το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να το ανοίξω και να το καθαρίσω. Επίσης το κούμπωσα εβαλα μπαταρίες και με πολύμετρο μέτρησα στις κολήσεις στα ακρα των μπαταριών και εχει κανονικά τάση. Επίσης δεν παίζει κανένα κουμπι. Οπότε θεωρώ πως αν ήταν βρωμιά κάποιο θα έπεζε, ασε που το καθάρισα οταν το ανοιξα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα

----------


## czam

Επειδή δεν το βλέπω να ανάβει το led. Υπάρχει καποιος τρόπος με πολύμετρο αλλά μετρώντας να τσεκάρουμε αν είναι καμένο ή όχι ενα led? επειδή εχω ενα απλο πολύμετρο αλλα στην επιλογή διοδου ακουμπωντας πάνω στα ποδαράκια του led δε μπορεσα να το δώ να ανάβει.... Απλά για πιο σίγουρα υπάρχει καποια μέτρηση που μπορεί να γίνει ?

----------


## klik

1) Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις για δοκιμή [ένα κόκκινο led με μια αντίσταση 470 έως 1000 Ωμ σε σειρά] και αυτό το σετ παράλληλα με τα led υπερύθρων για να δεις αν έρχεται ρεύμα στα led οπότε να ξέρεις ότι όλη η υπόλοιπη πλακέτα δεν έχει πρόβληματα κολλήσεων/ επαφών. Τα led έχουν πολικότητα, αν το συνδέσεις ανάποδα δεν ανάβει.

2) Τα led υπερύθρων οδηγούνται πιθανά από ένα τρανζίστορ. Θα πρέπει να δεις αν στη βάση του τρανζίστορ έρχεται σήμα για να ανάψουν. Τα led αν είναι συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά, η άνοδος του ακριανού θα πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένου στο + των μπαταριών (έλεγξε ότι έχεις θετική τροφοδοσία εκεί) και η κάθοδος του άλλου ακριανού, στον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ. 

3) Στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ θα πρέπει να έχεις το - των μπαταριών (μέτρησε το και αυτό).

----------


## czam

Αυτό που μου κανει εντύπωση είναι το οτι ενώ εχει 2 led δεν ανάβει κανένα με το test της κάμερας. Επίσης με το πολύμετρο που στη θέση διόδου δοκίμασα κατευθείαν πάνω στα ποδαράκια και στα 2 led και με τις 2 πολικότητες και πάλι δεν ανάβει κανένα απο τα 2. Αλλά και πάλι να κάηκαν και τα 2 μαζι?

----------


## klik

Αν τα δυο led είναι σε σειρά και δεν ανάβει το ένα (λόγω βλάβης ή κακής κολήσης ή χαλασμένης πίστας) , γιατί να ανάψει το άλλο;
Αν τα μετράς και τα δυο μαζί και δεν ανάβει το ένα (για τους παραπάνω λόγους), γιατί να ανάψει το άλλο;

Χωρια που και τα δυο μαζί, δεν μπορεί να τα μετρήσει το πολύμετρο σου με τη χαμηλή του τάση στην κλίμακα διόδου. Ένα ένα θα μπορούσε με πολύ περιορισμένη όμως φωτεινότητα.

----------


## czam

Ετσι οπως τα λές ένα ένα ολα σωστά ακούγονται!!! 
απλά επειδή δοκίμασα με το πολύμετρο στη θεση δίοδου αν ακουμπήσεις στα ποδαράκια δεν ανάβουν θεωρητικα?

----------

